
Advertisers using face recognition to watch people watching TV - prostoalex
http://fortune.com/2016/02/13/bbc-ads-crowdemotion/
======
KannO
"Koyaanisqatsi" director Godfrey Reggio made a film using just the blank gazes
of kids watching TV:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuI_nCADnW0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuI_nCADnW0)

When people talk about how kids are spending too much time on their smart
phones or internet, at least it's interactive and participatory where as TV is
a bizarre receptive one way experience.

~~~
sandworm101
But at least this was the BBC. If you are going to watch mindlessly then at
least watch the best.

------
x1798DE
The article is extremely slim on details, but it seems more like they are
using the webcams of study participants to watch people watching TV, and using
facial recognition to process the data. The headline on fortune seems to imply
that they are somehow _secretly_ watching you.

------
anexprogrammer
The article just seems to be a rehash of this BBC blog post (from 2014):
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/worldwide/2014/labs-
crowdem...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/worldwide/2014/labs-crowdemotion)
The link gives a clearer idea of what's being done than the article does.

------
Animats
_" By visiting this site, you agree that Site, Inc. may activate your
computer's camera, identify you by facial recognition, record and analyze your
facial expressions, and track your eye movements. We use this information to
select ads which draw your attention."_

------
paulwitte253
Isn't this technique against all privacy ethics/manners?

